# How to trim window



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

It's probably done equally both ways, wood returns or just drywall. Neither is wrong. Just look around at some others, and decide for yourself.

Your stool (sill to us Southerners ) is painted now, so I assume you are going to paint all of this trim white? Doing so, the drywall won't be a huge distraction.

If you do choose to return wood to the windows, keep it pretty thin so you won't ruin the look of your window frames by covering almost all of them with wood. It looks tacky to have a return almost all the way to the glass frame edges.

If you do go wood for the returns, the inside wood usually goes on first, and the wall face trim covers that front edge... with or without a stepped reveal. But not always. (Aesthetically, your choice)


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it's fine the way it is - 

Rhe windows in my house are the same, but even without the stool and apron - all depends on the look and feel you are going for.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

hang curtains or shades on the outside measure (instead of inside) and then you don't even need trim.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

If you are wanting the custom look of having your window trimmed out with casing you can do it with or without having a wood return to the window, but the problem I see from your picture is that the stool extensions ( the portion of the stool that extends beyond the window opening) are too short for you to set your casing on ( meaning that even 2 1/4" casing would be wider than the stool extension) and will require new stools, and possible new aprons (the vertical part under the stool) for it to look proper. 
HTH,
Brett


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 14, 2008)

All the "returns" on my house are drywall.

I actually prefer the look to "stained" wood returns - they feel too "heavy" to me.

So I just paint all my returns to match the wall color.

Subsequently I looked at your picture and said "whats wrong with it the way it is now???"


----------



## ryan16 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. The stool only extends 2 3/4" from the drywall return, so I probably would have to add a wood return in order for the casing to look right. Might try a thin return & narrow casing and see how it looks. If not, I might leave it as is.


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 14, 2008)

Once you get a window treatment on it won't look so naked


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

If your stool extends 2 3/4" you could use 2 1/4" colonial casing either mitered or with rosettes unless you are wanting something more substantial looking. It really comes down to what YOU want (or what the better half wants in most cases!) :laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You seem to be wanting to remain in the ballpark of some degree of conventionality, so here is pretty much the standard layout:

The stool should protrude from the wall surface by appx 1-1/4".

The casing should set back from the edge of the window return by 3/16", all around.

The stool should extend past the outside edges of the casing by 1" on each end (side).

The full length of the apron should line up with the outside edges of the casing.


----------

